
Remove vocals from music with machine learning - artkash
https://unmix.us/?ref=ycn
======
sliam
Sounds like it's using Deezer's Spleeter library.

[https://github.com/deezer/spleeter](https://github.com/deezer/spleeter)

------
antman
Looks nice but for demonstration purposes a mixed output of all channels
except vocals would help demonstrate better the output.

